# Epsom salt



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so on the puffer forum i was recommended to use Epsom salt. 36 tablespoons for my 180G . will this be ok for my puffer and will it kill my plants seems alot of salt in a tank


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> so on the puffer forum i was recommended to use Epsom salt. 36 tablespoons for my 180G . will this be ok for my puffer and will it kill my plants seems alot of salt in a tank


Johnny,
Epsom salts will increase your GH and improve osmoregulation, what is your GH level now? You don't want to add something without knowing your levels first.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Epsom Salt is aluminum sulphate; not table or aquarium "salt " (sodium chloride) 
It is used to raise the general hardness, not the "salinity" of the tank
"Salt" is a general term applied to all sulphates, chlorides, and other *ates, and *ides. 
For example Baking soda ( sodium bicarbonate) which is used to raise pH is actually a "salt" but never spoken of as such.

Thanks hp10BII for pointing out my error in a pm . 
Epsom salt is MAGNESIUM sulphate , not aluminum sulphate.. Brain fart here... 
I'd like to claim it was just a test to see if others were on their toes .. yeah , that's it, must be .... I wouldn't make a mistake like that


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Johnny,
> Epsom salts will increase your GH and improve osmoregulation, what is your GH level now? You don't want to add something without knowing your levels first.


GH 0
KH 4
PH 7.2 7.6 think im color blind i little lol
AMONIA 0
Nitrate 5
NITRITE 0
i just put in 9 tablespoons of Epsom salt


----------

